# Channel updates



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Pt 24 on AMC-3: 
Wabc W3-500 
Wsee W3-501 
Wnbc W3-502 


Channel movements to Galaxy-13: 
CNBC G9-500 
MSNBC G9-501 
WPIX G9-510 
TV land G9-620 
700 G9-A&E/E 
702 G9-Halmrk 
703 G9-Lifetime 
VH1 G9-800 
CMTV G9-801


----------

